# Gosling Investments



## mcoleman5

Does anybody have any experience of this someone selling software for this in this country.


----------



## galwegian44

*Re: fixtures trading*

I received a glossy brochure from a friend of mine who got this from Gosling Investments. Seems to me to be based on a simple but believeable premise but it falls into the "if it seems to good to be true then avoid it" category for me.

They don't provide any detailed information and certainly no information on potential losses that may occur. I've found little information on the web but it seems that the cost of the software is either €7500 or €15000...either way, a lot of money.

For that I would want a trial period where I could determine if the software is as good as presented and capable of the returns that they claim. I don't intend to pursue because if the system/software was as profitable as claimed (and based on a relatively small group of people using it, as stated) then they would not be marketing it; they would be using it to accrue the stated gains and smiling all the way to the bank.

My personal recommendation is to avoid them but if curiosity gets the better of you and you contact them tread carefully and don't hand over any large sums of money.

Good Luck.
P.S. if you do make contact please let the forum know how you got on.



mcoleman5 said:


> Does anybody have any experience of this someone selling software for this in this country.


----------



## mcoleman5

*Re: fixtures trading*

Too much money to risk but I find it amazing how hard it is to find any info thanks for your reply


----------



## markowitzman

*Re: fixtures trading*

gosling to become ugly duckling?


----------



## Brendan Burgess

*Re: fixtures trading*

I have looked at the company(?) website and there is no information on them. 

They don't say whether it is a limited company or a registered trading name. 

There is no Gosling Invesments registered as a company in the CRO. 

There is a trading name registered there. It says that there is a company behind it, but the registration documents are not available. 

They don't say who is behind the company. 

They don't say what it does. 

It looks from this that you must make your investment decision based only on information which they give you in private. You have no way of verifying the information independently. 

You should not buy a product or make an investment based on a company which does not allow itself to be public scrutinised. 

It may well be a genuine company. But the products which they appear to sell, fixtures trading, are also sold by others who are scam artists. 

Brendan


----------



## bigpaddy_irl

*Re: fixtures trading*

Anyone else any news on this? I had one of their guys on to me today trying to sell it to me. its €7500 for the software and they guarantee at least a 1% turnover on all bets averaging from 3-5% on most. A 24 hour trial of the software would be good.


----------



## verdo

*Re: fixtures trading*

seriously thinking of investing with them.i have had a trial and the software does what it says..still edgy about initial investment of 7500..they are giving a guarantee of full refund if i am not making a profit..give me a good reason why i shouldn,t go for it..


----------



## Marc

*Re: fixtures trading*

"give me a good reason why i shouldn,t go for it."

Er, It isn't regulated! So, no investor protection what-so-ever.

Hoover offered a free flight with every purchase a few years back. Because they are a big company (with a reputation) they were able to honour this promise (even though it was a daft marketing idea) and cost them a fortune.

A few years ago, the French company Alstom (who are associated with the Luas) sold turbines for use in the generation of electricity on the basis of 90%+ reliability and with a $1M per day penalty if they broke down. Needless to say, the turbines were not this reliable and the penalty clauses cost the company so much money that the French government had to step in.

My point is I can market any product with a really attractive "money back" guarantee.
This DOES NOT MAKE IT a sound investment proposition. The promise of the money back may never be honoured.

If something sounds too good to be true. It probably is.

"Never invest in anything you can't illustrate with a crayon" - Peter Lynch


----------



## eddiehall

*Re: fixtures trading*

I'm also looking into this company as my friend is contemplating investing. The company provides software to allow investors to make profitable returns by backing all outcomes of a sporting event. They do not offer financial advice nor do they invest your money on your behalf both of which would require them to be regulated by the financial regulator. There is no regulation for selling software. Hence the reason why gosling are not regulated by the financial regulator. You cannot be regulated if there is no regulation.


----------



## Sherman

*Re: fixtures trading*

I love the way these types of threads encourage so many new people to register on AAM


----------



## LDFerguson

*Re: fixtures trading*



eddiehall said:


> I'm also looking into this company as my friend is contemplating investing. The company provides software to allow investors to make profitable returns by backing all outcomes of a sporting event. They do not offer financial advice nor do they invest your money on your behalf both of which would require them to be regulated by the financial regulator. There is no regulation for selling software. Hence the reason why gosling are not regulated by the financial regulator. You cannot be regulated if there is no regulation.


 
True, so any prospective customer should be aware that they are entrusting €7,500 to a company with absolutely no protection, and from this thread it appears that very little is known about the company.  

Eddiehall - have you any connection with the company?


----------



## eddiehall

*Re: fixtures trading*

No i've no connection just curious and doing research into it. Quick Question: In relation to having "absolutely no protection" wouldnt you have consumer protection just like every other purchase? After all its not actually an investment, its the acquisition of a software program.


----------



## Liam R

*Re: fixtures trading*

Also had an approach from this company.

Attached is a link to their site giving some further information on them and their activities. I would be interested to hear from anyone who has purchased the software or has gone further with this company. 

www.goslinginvestments.com/portfolio

Would also be interested to hear of any other companies selling this type of software.


----------



## Dave Vanian

*Re: fixtures trading*



Sherman said:


> I love the way these types of threads encourage so many new people to register on AAM


 
Oh look - there's another one.  

According to the website, you get "the Piece of Mind (sic) that comes with dealing with a company that is a leader in the industry."

So what reputable authority decided that they were a leader?


----------



## Dave Vanian

*Re: fixtures trading*



eddiehall said:


> I'm also looking into this company as my friend is contemplating investing. The company provides software to allow investors to make profitable returns by backing all outcomes of a sporting event. They do not offer financial advice nor do they invest your money on your behalf both of which would require them to be regulated by the financial regulator. There is no regulation for selling software. Hence the reason why gosling are not regulated by the financial regulator. You cannot be regulated if there is no regulation.


 
Then why do they call themselves "Gosling _Investments_"?


----------



## 1968

*Re: fixtures trading*

I bought the software after a very hard sell from Gosling. I am not convinced the software works. You need to be an expert on Sports to find the trades they offer. By the time you find the odds you are looking for they have changed or have disappeared from the screen. I have it about 3 weeks now and have not made a penny so far. They say that they wil train and give you support but they take forever to get back to you when you call them and the training you could figure out yourself. It is not as simple as they say it is. Insist on a trial period before you buy the package. They will give you all sorts of excuses why they cant but stick to your guns


----------



## gocall01

*Re: fixtures trading*



1968 said:


> I bought the software after a very hard sell from Gosling. I am not convinced the software works. You need to be an expert on Sports to find the trades they offer. By the time you find the odds you are looking for they have changed or have disappeared from the screen. I have it about 3 weeks now and have not made a penny so far. They say that they wil train and give you support but they take forever to get back to you when you call them and the training you could figure out yourself. It is not as simple as they say it is. Insist on a trial period before you buy the package. They will give you all sorts of excuses why they cant but stick to your guns


 
Great, this is exactly the information that I needed, someone who has had first hand experience of the software.
I'll admit it does appeal to me but the initial outlay is too much for me with this type of feedback.
However, I will follow up with them and attempt to get a trial period.
I'll let you all know how I go.

If there are any other individuals out there who have purchased the package, please let us know about your experience.

Cheers!


----------



## 1968

*Re: fixtures trading*

They charged me for the trial period which lasted 24 hrs. You need much longer. They also show trades with a lot of US bookies that you need to exchange money to use. This is complicated and expensive. The US bookies can be filtered out but then you get shown less trades. If it was limited to European bookies it would be simpler. I have filtered out the US bookies and the trades have all but disappeared bar one or two. I would be interested in hearing from anyone else who has purchased.


----------



## Aughafad

*Re: fixtures trading*

I have had the hard sell in Aug. After trying to contact me unsuccessfully on my mobile I was left a message saying that unfortunatly they had just sold the last licence for the software. Suprise suprise I recieved a call a few days later to say they had a few left. I asked the guy to phone me in an hour as I was driving at the time. I also asked was Fixture trading not just Sports Arbitrage trading with a different name. He said they were not the same but I think they are. He did not call back. I notice they are still selling to others above. I guess they have not run out of licences yet!

I have spent some time searching on-line for Fixture Trading. There seems to be only a few sites that mention it. I feel that is because Gosling have come up with this term to try and differientiate themselves from Sprots Arbitrage which has many sites with info. The only "independent" site which talks about Fixture trading is [broken link removed] . I have e-mailed Simon a couple of times. At first I thought his reply was very helpfull but after his second reply to my question about other software providers which he says on his site he will freely give his opinion, only one provider is mentioned. Guess who?

Anyway draw your own conclusions. A couple of links which I think will enlighten anyone approched by Gosling
http://www.arbforum.co.uk/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl
http://www.sportsarbitrageguide.com/
[broken link removed]

Hope you find this helpful
Aughafad


----------



## masher

*Re: fixtures trading*

i purchased this software a month ago,the software does not work it quotes higher odds than the bookmakers actually payout which makes it impossible to make a profit.i was assured there was a twelve month  money back guarantee on my €7500+vat i have the software four weeks now and have asked for my money back to which the reply was NO.i have rang numerous times in relation to this and was told nobody was available to speak to me,i am still waiting on a phonecall.


----------



## threeticks

*Re: fixtures trading*

*Here is an interesting article from the*
*Australian Securities & investment Commission.*
*April 08*

*We are a bit behind the curve here.*

*Sports Arbitrage - don't gamble on this ‘get rich quick’ scheme!*


http://www.asic.gov.au/ASIC/asic.ns...on this ‘get rich quick’ scheme!?opendocument


----------



## threeticks

*Re: fixtures trading*

It seems one such company fleeced investors of AUD$6.4 m in 11 months.


----------



## KFB123

*Re: fixtures trading*

Hi there. These guys ahve been onto me after an initial phonecall back in August when they only had 4 left. They now still have some left and are willing to sell them for €3,7500 plus VAT for the first 6 months. If you make €10,000 in this time frame you will be invoiced for the second €3,750.
However from the posts above I believe a trial period is a must. For something that is supposedly in such high demand why are they coming back to me 2 months later and it is still available at a knockdown price????


----------



## 1968

*Re: fixtures trading*

Dont give them a penny. Do plenty of research on sports arbitrage first. Thats all it is under a different name.


----------



## easyBUCKnot

*Re: fixtures trading*

Hey im 20 yrs old,

 about 2 months ago was hoping to invest my savings in something good!!!! wasnt it some hard luck i was sent one of these brochures! 

Anyway did a bit of research emaild fixture trading advice guy he uses this package for most of his trading but id believe it if saw him actually using it!

 not enough research tho as i have relised since i ony found all these comments tonight and most of them fairly accurate!

 paid 7500 plus vat for one of these packages i have it up and running about a month now and have not made a penny lost 200 to be precise but this is cause i was unfamiliar with bookies rules 

but i now i am very familiar with how the whole thing works! U do need quiet a lot of experience in sports and bookmaker rules! 

The package itself does work well sometimes trades do dissapear and reappear every few min but most stay and the support team are helpful! 

I do believe it is possible to make money with this had u enough time but in the evenings after work is not nearly enough to make the money u paid! 

I wouldnt say there operating a scam being honest because it is possible to make money from it and without the package to pick up the differences between bookmakers it would be literally impossible to find bets!

 Quick buck this is not im afraid the package is 2 much and the money back gaurantee is about as usefull to the purchaser as a hanbrake on a canoe they have 2 many loop holes sewed into it! 

this has certainally ended my future in trusting any investment company selling anything again! any1 who is making money on this i would love to have a chat with see where am i going wrong!


----------



## Dave Vanian

*Re: fixtures trading*



easyBUCKnot said:


> this has certainally ended my future in trusting any investment company selling anything again!


 
My sympathies for your expensive lesson.  But don't tar all investments with this brush.  You didn't trust an investment company - you trusted a slick sales operation selling an over-priced piece of software.  Sports arbitrage has nothing to do with investment.

Have a good look around the Savings & Investments forums here on Askaboutmoney and you'll get plenty of ideas for real investing you can trust.


----------



## easyBUCKnot

*Re: fixtures trading*

don't tar all investments with this brush.  You didn't trust an investment company - you trusted a slick sales operation selling an over-priced piece of software.  



Very true that, my egarness was my biggest downfall learning me a valuable lesson never to rush without proper research! Anyone have any ideas on how i would go about getting my money back like where i would find out my rights and that sort of thing??????


----------



## Dave Vanian

*Re: fixtures trading*



easyBUCKnot said:


> Anyone have any ideas on how i would go about getting my money back like where i would find out my rights and that sort of thing??????


 


easyBUCKnot said:


> The package itself does work well sometimes trades do dissapear and reappear every few min but most stay and the support team are helpful! I do believe it is possible to make money with this had u enough time but in the evenings after work is not nearly enough to make the money u paid! I wouldnt say there operating a scam being honest because it is possible to make money from it and without the package to pick up the differences between bookmakers it would be literally impossible to find bets!


 
From what you've posted here, I don't think you'd have grounds to demand your money back, unless you can prove that the software simply doesn't work as advertised.


----------



## easyBUCKnot

*Re: fixtures trading*

Yes but ive spent all evening going through it and i found that in at least 4 out of 10 the package was showing up higher odds than on the bookmakers pages which i had not noticed so much before!


----------



## 1968

*Re: fixtures trading*

Also bought the software. Are you sayng you are getting support from Gosling ? My calls dont get returned anymore. Usual answer is lines are all busy. Like you I have lost money because of the pitfalls involved. Would be interested to know the excuses for no refund ?


----------



## dabko

*Re: fixtures trading*

Good day all, new to this askabout money forum. And how i must thank each and every one of you posters here for saving me 7500 euro ex vat!!!

I was a heart beat away today from giving a company based in Pembroke house, Dublin 2 all my savings for a mighty software package that finds the conflicting odds in international bookies on sports games and yields a return of between 1% and 10% . They are calling it opposition trading.

A company call *s Systems contacted me via post with a great explain-all brochure and i called them back. I must say, great sales speech they had.

Holy god, i can’t believe i nearly threw away a sh1t load of money! 

I have investigated a bit further into these guys. They are a registered business in Ireland since may 2008, with the parent company (actual registered Irish company) being n***x Financial consulting limited - see here - [broken link removed] (i have the directors names and address’s if any one should care to need them, i also have the names and address of all the 5 or 6 main shareholders in the co - this info cost me 6 quid but well worth it!)

I asked these guys all the company background on the phone, and they informed me they were the Irish arm of a UK based company, trading over there since 2003. So, i tried to hunt the head office down and found it in CRAWFORD   STREET LONDON. (I have the full address here too should anyone need it). So, i tried to contact head office in London, and surprise surprise, no telephone listing for any such company at that address (called 2 UK directory enquiries).
After digging around for a little bit more, i found out you can actually buy Ne**x financial consulting team limited for 1000 British pound! see here - [broken link removed] .

So, last port of call was the good ol financial regulator, seeming the sales guys told me that the parent company (n**ax) was a financial and investments trading company, "always making money for their clients!"
Turns out the financial regulator never heard of these guys! 


This whole thing stinks like a 2 month old bag of sh1te! Please, beware. If anyone would like  some of that additional information, please pm me anytime! All i can say to all you poor people who have been duked by this is , i can see easily how they got you, they got me and i AM the worlds biggest sceptic!!


----------



## jimmy3f

*Re: fixtures trading - Gosling Investments - Arb Trading*

*DO NOT BUY THIS SOFTWARE*, I bought it back in July and stupidly thought I was on to a good thing.  If I had done a little more research I would have found out that what Gosling Investments call FIXTURE TRADING is actually ARBITRAGE TRADING, and there are plenty of INTERNET sites that offer monthly subscriptions for Arb trading for about £50 a month.


 Also if you are still keen, ask to read their terms and conditions first, that should put you off, I wish I did!!


 Regarding ARB TRADING, *THIS IS NOT RISK FREE!!!*


 I have found, that although small profits of 1 – 2.5% can be made there is also a lot of RISK attached, and *MUCH LARGER LOSSES ARE FREQUENTLY MADE.*


*SUMMARY OF RISKS*


PUTTING THE BETS ON - 	this has to 	be done quickly and carefully, as each bookmaker's site is 	different, so there are plenty of opportunities to get it wrong!!!  	Also remember, unless you have money in their account you have to 	move the money in first, this also takes time.   Note, many Arbs 	only last 3 – 10 mins.
 

POOR SOFTWARE – I have found 	that the software does give a lot of false trades, I.e. it posts 	odds that when checked are not correct (it appears to get confused 	easily).   	
 

The BIGGEST KILLER OF ARB TERADING 	– *CHANGING ODDS*
 


BEFORE - Odds DO change before 		the trade, so you waste time preparing to trade and on checking 		each bookmaker (normally 2 – 3) one of the odds has changed.  		This happens a lot, although this is often due to the software 		being wrong.

 


*DURING THE TRADE (VERY 		DANGEROUS)*, odds often changed as you trade, and what is really 		ignoring is the fact that a number of Bookmakers show the correct 		odds on screen, but before (or sometimes after) you place your bet 		they inform you that the odds have changed.  This would be fine if 		you are not Arbing, because as an Arber there is a good possibility 		that you have already placed bets with the other bookmaker(s)!!!.   		If so the options are therefore as follows:

Do 			not place a bet on this outcome and gamble (PS, it is therefore 			important to place the bet on the favorite first, the only useful 			thing Gosling's trainers told me to do).
Place the bet to limit you 			losses if this outcome is successful.
Try to get better odds from an 			other bookmaker, although you will still make a loss if this 			outcome wins.
 



*AFTER THE TRADE – NIGHTMARE 		!!!! This also happens a lot, and the bookmakers permit themselves 		to do it, (read their terms and conditions), so you place your 		bets, expect a small profit, but find out sometime afterward one of 		the bookmaker's has changed his odds.  Some may refund you, others 		will not.  Again as an Arb trader you are likely to loose.   It 		appears that the software is good at finding bookmakers mistakes, 		which flag up as profitable trades that the bookmakers wishes to 		correct at you expense.*
 
 

How am I 	getting on? Well after about 40 trades I am nursing a small loss.  	Maximum trade value 100 Euro.  It can be fun at times, but it is not 	a profitable enterprise and I am considering whether it's  worth 	while carrying on.


----------



## easyBUCKnot

*Re: fixtures trading - Gosling Investments - Arb Trading*

Hi fellow fixture trader any one know how you go about laundring money ive so much made from mine i just dont know what to do! NOT, well anyway  ive very limited money so nervous about act making trades could you yell me roughly how much you spend on trades and should i even bother doing any at all? if i just made my money back id burn dis laptop along wit everything i have to do with fixture trading,ive had more sleepless nites than a 1 breasted woman with week old triplets cause of this package! have you much made back on it do you mind me asking or are you far off what you paid for it? the only thig that comforts is more and more ppl are leaving comment about how they got caught! cheers


----------



## jimmy3f

*Re: fixtures trading*

Personally, I think we have both been had.  No, I have not made any profits, none at all!!!.  And I don't think we ever will, the risks are too great, see above.  

I would never consider placing any more than 100 Euro on any trade, so that's currently my limit.  I was hoping to increase this amount as I found not which bookmakers honour their odds, but this is proving difficult, and risky.

As I now have the software, I have it running during the day, and I'm hoping more trades become available as the sports calendar improves next year.  

By the way, I have received a couple of calls from a Dublin based marketing company, who I believe are looking for new victims for Gosling Investments to get their teeth into.  I only hope others will read our forum and avoid our fate.


----------



## easyBUCKnot

*Re: fixtures trading*

horrible the tought of being caught! may god help the sales rep that sold me mine if i ever meet him his front teeth will be pernamently lodged in the back of his throat i must say they were v good at their job all the same!

its hard to make a proft with jus 100 euro but with bookmakers limiting n stuff you cant use much more besides they all make their own rules anyway!

supposedly they have traders working for them id love to see do the act make anything!

do you think we have any chance of actually getting our money back?


----------



## jimmy3f

*Re: fixtures trading*

Our only hope would be to pursue them on the basis that their product is not "risk-free" as stated twice in the glossy brochure.

So I would say we might have a case against them for miss selling their product.

But our only real hope would be to take a class action against the Gosling Investments and their directors, and in order to do that we would need alot the other buyers on board to make it worth while, otherwise the court costs would out way any return.  However, I may be wrong.  If you know any good solicitors speak to them.


----------



## easyBUCKnot

*Re: fixtures trading*

Dont think there is much hope of getting any money off them without some sort of legal action or advive!

My package also sometimes shows up higher odds than on bookies pages but no idea how i could prove it less i video recorded it!

Il let you know what happens

good luck with the trading


----------



## jimmy3f

*Arb Trading - Results*

Good News  I managed to get one good trade on yesterday morning, gave a 5% profit, and has paid out a whole 5 Euro this morning.  

At this rate only another 1,499 profitable trades to go in order to break even!!!

Regarding false odds, I have found that 10bet odds are often wrong on the software, so check the site carefully before trading. 

I'll keep you posted on any others.


----------



## easyBUCKnot

*Re: fixtures trading*

Really thats interesting its a liil bit like that that would keep a man interested in it and supposing you figured all the good bookies n olny traded with them and only traded when profit margin was high and more worthwhile! i really think for it to be sucessfull you need to keep an eye on it as much as you can during the day! i can only use it during the evenings so its hard to get good trades! Did you see www.fixturetradingadvice.co.uk he claims he can show you how to make back the money you paid for package on bookies bonuses, i get the feeling hes something to do wit gos tho!


----------



## jimmy3f

*Re: fixtures trading*

Yes, i think i read this link before buying, and obviously fell for it.

Quoted from site _"Don’t treat this as a get rich quick scheme. It is not a get rich quick scheme, it is a very good and safe way to make a good income without the hassle of working hard for your money. Expect to make £20-30k in year one and then the rest is up to you. I think that a starting bank of about £5k is a great starting point or even £7k if you have it. Some companies say you can make £40-50k in a year with £2-3k start up capital. This is not really accurate. If you have a good year then £2-3k start up will get you maybe £17-20k but certainly not £40-50k. Year two is a different story because you will have many accounts and lots of capital so making £50k or even £100k is not out of the question, but please remember to start small and treat this like any start up business. Small Steps."_

I personally believe he may be in with Gosling.  There is no way bookmakers would allow that sort of money to be taken off them.  

He also does not mention any of the obvious problems that "real" traders, like you and me have encountered, see my post regarding the risks associated with changing odds, before, during and after placing bets.

Also regarding my successful trade, bear in mind I only got one of the bets on seconds before the odds were changed.  I actually thought they had changed on my bet, but luckly they hadn't.  I certainly would have had a nervous break down if I had being trying to trade a couple of grand!!

The best approach is to keep the trades small, treat it as a bit of fun, for now.  Maybe increase trade values if experience tells you that the trade is good.   It's a case of sucking it and see.  The main thing is not to lose any more cash.


----------



## easyBUCKnot

*Re: fixtures trading*

Ha check this out www.oppositiontradingguide.com this is ridiclous its worded almost exactly the same as fixturetrading advice guy especially down towards the bottom of the site, you'd think they would at least least change the layout! seems fs systems are selling this opposition trading package! 

awh i wanna be an opposition trader......NOT!!!!


----------



## cancan

*Re: fixtures trading*



verdo said:


> seriously thinking of investing with them.i have had a trial and the software does what it says..still edgy about initial investment of 7500..they are giving a guarantee of full refund if i am not making a profit..give me a good reason why i shouldn,t go for it..


 
If it did what they said, why would they sell it?
It would make more sense for them to profit from it.


----------



## BERTIEWOOSTE

*Re: fixtures trading*

I purchased this software in December 2008, for the full price. The sell was very good and relentless (10 phones calls approx). I am no idiot, tried the software out and it did what it says. I've been away with work and have only been using it for about 2 weeks now. I've been trading small amounts to get used to the software and how it all works. I've never placed a bet in my life and the hard part was in fact navigating the bookmakers sites - takes a lot of practice to get used to. So far have made 3 successful trades of about 300 euro each, made about 60 euro so far. I am starting out with 1000 euro, taking small steps to build it up. Obviously once you start trading with more money, the higher the return. You DO need to check the bookies odds, but this is only common sense. Have not come across a wrong one yet. The customer service dept always answer the phone to me, if not they call me back. I have needed a lot of help with this and have to say so far I have gotten it. I am still a bit dubious after all the posts but the fact remains that this software does work. I do not use the US booker makers for obvious reasons. Let me know how you all get on with it.


----------



## jimmy3f

*Re: fixtures trading*

Well Bertie, you appear to be doing rather well.  I've made 75 trades and have only made 100 euro total, small gains, and very big losses when odds are changed by book makers, which happens regularly (normally their errors, see my other posts).  So i'm still down 7,400 Euro and don't expect to see that back in my life time.

You say you have made only 3 trades and have made 60 euro already, thats approx. 20 euro profit per 300 euro trade, giving a 6.66% return per trade.  Very impressive.

The majority of the trades i've found are about 1.5 - 2.5%, so i would be interested to see the details of your 3 trades.

However, on the surface, to me, it appears that you are over prompting the Gosling Software, and probably work for them, as your experience is not the same as all the other punters who bought in.

If your not, accept my apologies and i look forward to see the trade details.

If you are, all readers be careful and read all the posts on the subject before buying.


----------



## 1968

*Re: fixtures trading*

Hi All,my experience is the same as Jimmy. I bought the software last Sept. I am trading with E2700 in various bookies accounts. Most trades makes between 2 and 5 euro. I think it will take about 10 years to make my money back. You need to leave your money in the bookies accounts and be watching it all day and be ready to pounce immediately when trades pop up. If you keep your money in Netellers or Moneybookers the trade is gone by the time you transfer it into the bookie. Also bookies cop on very fast what you are up to and limit you. I have been limited by 3 already and the bets were small. Contacted Gosling to try and get my money back but no joy. They gave me the impression I was the only one having problems making money. Fair play to the sales guy (CG? )who sold me the software, he knows how to sell and can come work for me any Day.
Advise to anyone thinking of trying it. INSIST on a 3/4 week trial for FREE. Dont be bullied by the very pushy saleman. If you think you can make money with it offer them a couple of hundred euro for the package because thats all its worth.


----------



## jimmy3f

*Re: fixtures trading*

Hi 1968, 

Yes my experience is the same as yours.   I only carry on as it can be a little fun at times.  Regarding the money lost, well lesson learned.


----------



## caf

*Re: fixtures trading*

Well add me to the list of those regretting purchasing this 'investment' . I've had pretty much the same experience as most of you guys, got the calls and the glossy brochure through and it all made sense so I went ahead and purchased. I still can't believe I bought into this as i'm someone who is VERY sceptical usually about these kind of things. It was only after buying the software I managed to find out that all they were doing was actually arbitrage trading and after reading about the risks involved and how complicated it all was to say I felt sick would be an understatement. I've barely touched the software since purchasing it as i'm not willing to lose anymore money due to bad trades what with the risk of them happening being quite high. Plus the fact  to make any decent money you'd have to be looking at £500+ bets unless you're prepared to sit in front of the computer all day.
Regarding refunds, surely they can be sued for false advertising? it says 'risk free' in the brochure, which it clearly isn't. Also the example they give of the trades accumulating are completely unrealistic, there's plenty of other examples too where they contradict themselves to. I think the only hope of a refund it via legal action though.


----------



## jimmy3f

*Re: fixtures trading*

Yes i agree, i believe we do have a case for a refund under misselling rules.  But i am not a lawyer.

If anyone else is thinking of seeking redress, please email me at fixturetraderedress@yahoo.co.uk, and we can discuss what action is possible.


----------



## modric

*Re: fixtures trading*

Hi all
Only found this site today, i purchased this in Sep 08 and had problems straight away and i am still looking to get my money back i paid €4500  the rest being paid as i made a profit which never happened.They assured me of 1% per day which hasnt happened when i told them i could not get larger sums of money on with bookmakers they told that was not there problem.If anyone thinks that we have any chance of getting our money back contact me as i am prepared to go to Dublin to meet with these cowboys.They told me a bundle of lies and once i gave them the €4500 there attitude changed completely.


----------



## caf

*Re: fixtures trading*



modric said:


> Hi all
> Only found this site today, i purchased this in Sep 08 and had problems straight away and i am still looking to get my money back i paid €4500  the rest being paid as i made a profit which never happened.They assured me of 1% per day which hasnt happened when i told them i could not get larger sums of money on with bookmakers they told that was not there problem.If anyone thinks that we have any chance of getting our money back contact me as i am prepared to go to Dublin to meet with these cowboys.They told me a bundle of lies and once i gave them the €4500 there attitude changed completely.



If you contact jimmy3f on the email address he provided above then hopefully if enough of us get togeather we can do something about this situation we all seem to be in.


----------



## BERTIEWOOSTE

*Re: fixtures trading*

Hi all, yes the trades I made did bring the return as mentioned. However, I am now down several 100 euros due to odds changing (maybe I just got lucky). The software does show some trades at around 6-12% but you have to be quick and looking at the software at the right time (albeit this does not happen a lot). I have called FS Systems several times and they advised me that they are updating their software to include an addittional 60 bookmakers, within the EU (no US bookmakers). They promise to have it to me at the end of the week. I was originally told a complete novice would be able to easily make £5000 per month by month 6 (after building up the money in moneybookers with around 1500 euro to start with). So far this is obviously not the case. I feel like I have been had. The sales guys are the best around - I paid by credit card, on their advice, they said I would be covered by consumer protection or something similiar if it didn't do what it said. The guarantee they have given is for a 1% trade daily, they do not tell you however that most bookmakers will not allow you to simply trade 1500 euros in one trade, you have to make small trade after small trade. I am at a loss to what to do, does anyone have any legal experience with type of thing? I will wait for this 'magical' new upgrade to this software and see if it makes any difference. It is not risk free as they stated and I was wrongly sold it - not sure where I stand, other than very angry. Bertie


----------



## jimmy3f

*Re: fixtures trading*

Hi Bertie,

Yes there are a lot of pitfalls these guys haven't told us about.

I have an analogy for what's happen to us.

We have been sold what looked like a very nice and some what expensive sports car, had a short test drive under close supervision, been told it's the best that money can buy, very safe, very reliable and will bring us great happiness and peace of mind for years to come.

But in fact, we have been sold a write off !  


 We have found to our horror that this write off normally doesn't start (software errors) and when it does start you drive at high speed with doggy steering and no brakes, often resulting in terrible crashes and great pain (changing odds, before, during and after trades, which we have no control over, equals big losses).

As with any company, you can not get away with selling such a worthless and damaging product.


----------



## ciaran2785

*Re: fixtures trading*

Re:fixtures trading.
I'm one of the ones who are born every minute.Sorry I'm late posting this reply,but just in case Gosling are still selling their software,don't buy it.God I should have known better.The thing is,it didn't sound to good to be true.They didn't offer instant riches.They said it would take time and effort to make it work.So,if I live to be 250 yrs old and I spend most of that time on the pc I will probably recoup my initial outlay.Anyone out there want to kick a middle aged fella's ass,join the Q.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

A liquidator was appointed to Nedax Financial Consulting Team Ltd on 16 May 2011. This is the company trading as Gosling Investments. 

Has anyone heard of them since? 

Jonathan Bradley a director of the company is a director of Acorn Wealth Strategies Limited which trades as Share Success and seems to have a remarkably similar business model.

Share Success is being discussed in this thread

Share Success Online


----------



## MessedAbout

I worked for this company and many more as mentioned on this thread and other threads on this site. 

I know how these companies were ran and who ran them. Get in contact with me if you want info to get hold of the owners of these companies.

As Brendan Burgess above has said nedax did go into liquidation but the owners have now gone on and own different companies with basically the same idea. Email me if you want a list of theses or maybe we could set up another thread with the list of these companies to stay away from because I can ensure you, you will not make a cent with these companies!

My email is getyoumoneyback@gmail.com


----------

